# Dave Barry's Year in Review: 2009



## Nebrexan (Jan 2, 2010)

Dave Barry's year in review: 2009 - 12/26/2009 - MiamiHerald.com

My personal favorite:


> Congress passes, without reading it, and without actually finishing writing it, a stimulus package totaling $787 billion. The money is immediately turned over to American taxpayers so they can use it to stimulate the economy.
> 
> No! What a crazy idea THAT would be! The money is to be doled out over the next decade or so by members of Congress on projects deemed vital by members of Congress, such as constructing buildings that will be named after members of Congress. This will stimulate the economy by creating millions of jobs, according to estimates provided by the Congressional Estimating Office's Magical Estimating 8-Ball.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 2, 2010)

> . . . President Obama, after weeks of pondering what to do about the pesky war situation he inherited, announces a decision -- widely viewed as a compromise -- in which he will send 30,000 additional troops to Afghanistan, but will name their mission ``Operation Gentle Butterfly.''



nice.....


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 2, 2010)

That was good! Thanks!


----------



## Beoga (Jan 3, 2010)

Hilarious! Thanks for sharing.


----------

